# Finally



## Emmal31 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm finally feeling a lot better with regards to morning sickness and finally able to start eating proper meals again!  so I'm in a very very good mood. Hopefully it continues to get better. Also have been having lots of hypo's recently and had to keep bringing down my lantus to try and level out a bit I think i've finally got it almost spot on because the hypo's have stopped! 

Oh and also just like to say how much i love this site and the people on it, I feel like it has helped me a lot over the past 8 months i've been here even from afar. 

Emma 
xxx


----------



## Steff (Aug 4, 2009)

thats great to hear emma glad your feeling in good spirits xxx


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Emma..

So pleased the sickness has settled down......

Take care 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 4, 2009)

Emma - great news that you've got your appetite back! I suffered from nausea as a side effect of medication for many months and it can really wear you down. And good to hear you've got the lantus dose sorted - I had to reduce mine from 20 to 9 before I stopped having the hypos!


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Emma,

Really glad the sickness has stopped! I was really lucky last time, only sick 3 times but I did feel nauseous a lot... guess I'll see what happens this time! 

Glad your feeling better!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Emma , glad to hear the sickness has stopped , and you can eat again


----------



## Emmal31 (Aug 10, 2009)

I've had three days now without sickness so hopefully it's all done with now  Thank you all for your kind words and support x


----------



## Steff (Aug 10, 2009)

glad to hear it emma always nice to get passed that bit


----------



## Emmal31 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks steff yeah hopefully I can finally feel the glowing stage (think thats what its called or along those lines anyway!)


----------



## Steff (Aug 10, 2009)

hehehe my sister had her baby back in may 3 hour labour grr lucky old her


----------



## bev (Aug 10, 2009)

Thats great news! I remember that feeling - awful. Glad to hear your feeling better - have you had a scan yet? Feel excited for you!Bev x


----------



## Emmal31 (Aug 12, 2009)

Steff - I hope mine is only 3 hours long i have a feeling i won't be so lucky. 

Bev,
Yes had my 12 week scan a few weeks ago I've got my 20 week scan in about 6 weeks which I can't wait for 

xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 12, 2009)

Emmal31 said:


> Steff - I hope mine is only 3 hours long i have a feeling i won't be so lucky.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Emma,

How's it going?!  Hope you're feeling blooming brilliant!... 

I'm still getting some odd results now & again, just need to keep on top of the background I think...ho hum.  

All the best,

Twitcy


----------



## Emmal31 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi twitchy,

It's not going too well having a lot of hypo's at the minute. Although morning sickness has completely dried up now so that's one relief so suppose I shouldn't really complain about the hypo's really! 

How's it going with you? how many weeks are you now?

All the best,
Emma


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Emma,

Sorry to hear about the hypos!   Good news re the morning sickness though!

I'm seven weeks now...and like clockwork, feeling sick as a dog & "full" most of the time!  My sense of smell as also suddenly gone into overload, I've never been so aware of other people's overbearing perfume before!!  Managed not to be sick so far...

I'm also trying to work out if I'm suddenly getting very fat or whether it's normal to expand so quickly 2nd time round...I can't fit my normal trousers already!  This is making buying maternity clothes a bit of a 'mare...am I just expanding around the waist because I'm preggers, or because I'm being a fat heifer?!  I'm hoping as my weight has only gone up 1lb (whereas I don't fit my trousers by a good 3 inches!!) that it's the former! 

Last time I looked really big later on (how many twins jokes, ha ha...) but that was because I had excess fluid.  My Obs said it seemed to be quite common in women on DAFNE style regimes?!  I'm wistfully hoping for a better pregnancy this time round...no odema, excess fluid, PET etc etc...but I suspect things will pretty much go as last time. Just hoping the expanding waist isn't excess fluid already or something?!!  Mustn't stress...!

Anyway, hope you get the hypos sus'd soon!  I just wish my BG readings would settle into a pattern of some sort so I could get some more sleep than 3hrs in a row...although saying that, I slept through my alarm last night & got 5-6hrs!  (by some wonderful fluke, with a reasonable reading in the morning too!!)  Anyway, better stop rambling on...

Take care,

Twitchy


----------



## Steff (Aug 19, 2009)

hi Emma sorry to hear of the hypos hun cant be nice for you x the morning sickness is one less thing tho to worry about x


----------

